# Home made Router fence



## Racers (19 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I have a couple of routers that don't have fences and I wanted one like the Trend ones that you can double up and have one each side of the workpiece when doing mortices. So with a lenght of 8mm bar from B&Q and some home made clamps made by drilling holes in a piece of 18mm Birch ply and cutting it in half (I nicked the ides from Steve M adjustable circle cutting jig) I did have some problems with handle clearance but a two cutouts solved that.





Close up of the clamp, I put a square of taped 6mm plate in the middle.




Next is one for my M12V it will look the same, and it will also fit my Makita 3612C.


Pete


----------



## wizer (19 Jul 2009)

Very nice Pete. I must get around to making something like this.


----------



## chris_d (19 Jul 2009)

I'm liking that very much indeed - what a great idea!

Thanks,
C


----------



## OPJ (20 Jul 2009)

Great idea, Pete! That looks ideal for mortising. 

I'll be interested to see what diameter of rod you use with the Makita router. I've been meaning to do something like this for a long time but, when I measured the existing bars, I think it was an odd size like 11.5mm...? :?


----------



## Racers (20 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Its 12mm on mine, I got a lengh of 12mm tubing from B&Q they don't do 12mm bar and it fits a treat,


Pete


----------



## Racers (25 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Well after a week with the dreaded flu I got around to finishing the other one off.




The clamping is different on this one I used a Bristol leaver and another bolt at the back this got round the problem of the adjuster in the way of the handle, you preset it to just slide on the back rod, then when you tighten it it locks both rods.




And here is in on my Makita 3612C




One afternoons work and I was knackered, dam flu.


Pete


----------



## woodbloke (29 Jul 2009)

The problem with this sort of double fence arrangement is that the router still bares on a narrow edge surface of wood, in which case there's still room for the dreaded 'router wobble'...and your mortise won't be square :evil: *Much* better to have an additional large router base and a separate piece of wood:






...the same thickness as the 'job' being machined...no router wobble, square mortises in both planes, easy peasy - Rob


----------



## Racers (29 Jul 2009)

Hi, Rob

Its very difficult to tip sideways, I was impressed by just how resistant to tipping it was, it will have to move the fences apart to tip. I orignally planned it as a single fence but I realised it was just as easy to make two.

Pete


----------



## woodbloke (30 Jul 2009)

Pete - I have tried the double fence arrangement for my Bosch and there was still enough free play (there has to be, or it wouldn't move) in the clearances of the fences to wobble the router from side to side. If you can wobble it, even a fraction, then the mortises were not as good as doing it the other way ie. with a large router base and additional support piece, but as ever, it horses for courses and whatever you're most comfortable in doing - Rob


----------

